# Wimbley's Halloween Delights



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

He's so sweet! Aww I need to do some Halloween photos


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I love pictures of Wimbley! I even saved the photo of him on the slip n' slide. Everytime I am having a bad day I look at it and can't help but giggle  I want to take cute pictures of Hejji, but so far have only done so on my camera phone. Do you use flash on your camera? Does he freak out if you do? I have been afraid to use flash but really want some crisp pictures of my little guy. Thanks for posting more cute pics!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgies and pumkins go so good together  love the pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That second picture is contest worthy!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG the third picture is the best, I'm in love!


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree.....pic #3 is just TOO cute!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I also really like #3. Very cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OOPS! I meant the 3rd picture!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the pictures


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love, love, love the third as well!


----------

